
Email from a country in denial – observations on Sweden compared to the US - bjornedstrom
https://kvartal.se/artiklar/email-from-a-country-in-denial/
======
pseingatl
The author, in recommending attendance at a US university as opposed to a
Swedish one, mentions cost almost as an afterthought. Higher education in
Sweden is free. If you attend a U.S. university you come out not just with a
degree, but with crushing student loans. This tips the scale in favor of
Sweden.

